# Help a moron! Pleasse!!???!!



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Let me start off with : I don't know much at all about cars. Just basic stuff. Nothing about brake systems, except how to change pads. Ok having said that: I was driving home tonight in my '85 Nissan 300zx non-turbo, and as I was about to turn on to my street, the brakes acted like they didn't want to work. Not going to the floor, just not reacting very well. I let off the pedal and BAM it was like I has pulled the e-brake. tried to drive a few feet and no go. turn the car off, back on, no change. pull up the e-brake. no normal "click click click" sound. Let it go. tried to drive. it was a little easier. as I went down the road it seemed to lessen more and more. by the time I got home the e-brake made its "click click click" sound. I have worn out struts and shocks, and I could probably use pads. but what is going on? crummy pads wouldnt do that would they? Oh yeah it seemed like it was just one wheel. The rear passenger side. Please help!!!!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Brother_Dave said:


> Let me start off with : I don't know much at all about cars. Just basic stuff. Nothing about brake systems, except how to change pads. Ok having said that: I was driving home tonight in my '85 Nissan 300zx non-turbo, and as I was about to turn on to my street, the brakes acted like they didn't want to work. Not going to the floor, just not reacting very well. I let off the pedal and BAM it was like I has pulled the e-brake. tried to drive a few feet and no go. turn the car off, back on, no change. pull up the e-brake. no normal "click click click" sound. Let it go. tried to drive. it was a little easier. as I went down the road it seemed to lessen more and more. by the time I got home the e-brake made its "click click click" sound. I have worn out struts and shocks, and I could probably use pads. but what is going on? crummy pads wouldnt do that would they? Oh yeah it seemed like it was just one wheel. The rear passenger side. Please help!!!!


Sounds like a brake caliper froze. The best way to check is to remove the wheel and have someone step on the brakes while you inspect the caliper.


----------



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

what am I looking for in/on the caliper?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Brother_Dave said:


> what am I looking for in/on the caliper?


You're looking to see if the caliper is seizing.


----------



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I plan on taking off the wheel(s) tomorrow, but I took the 2 seconds I had and looked under the car. There was a small amount of fluid comming from what appeared to be the caliper. Also, I drove it around the block and the wheel was making a clanking noise. Maybe more of a rattle than a clank. Made the same noise when it was off, parked, and I kicked the tire.
And the last thing: For about a day prior to all this going on my spedometer was going nuts, it's not now. Still think it's the caliper?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Brother_Dave said:


> I plan on taking off the wheel(s) tomorrow, but I took the 2 seconds I had and looked under the car. There was a small amount of fluid comming from what appeared to be the caliper. Also, I drove it around the block and the wheel was making a clanking noise. Maybe more of a rattle than a clank. Made the same noise when it was off, parked, and I kicked the tire.
> And the last thing: For about a day prior to all this going on my spedometer was going nuts, it's not now. Still think it's the caliper?


You might need to rebuild the caliper. The clancking noise could be the wheel bearing? Not likely your speed sensor is loose. If you have the money I suggest you take it into a shop.


----------



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

is it easier/cheaper to rebuild a caliper, rather than buying a new one? Autozone has one for 75$. Or do i really not understand any of this?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Brother_Dave said:


> is it easier/cheaper to rebuild a caliper, rather than buying a new one? Autozone has one for 75$. Or do i really not understand any of this?


There is a rebuilt kit (replaces your old gaskets) you can buy and it will be cheaper. I guess you can buy Autozone rebuilt calipers but you should thoroughly inspect your leaking caliper to find out what is really leaking?


----------



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

had to order the rebuild kit. it should be here tomorrow morning. next question. i'm sure I know the answer but hear goes some wishful hoping: there is a small crack on the disk (that's called a rotor right?). Is it absolutley necessary to replace?

oh yeah, that clanking noise was a pad loose in the wheel


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Brother_Dave said:


> had to order the rebuild kit. it should be here tomorrow morning. next question. i'm sure I know the answer but hear goes some wishful hoping: there is a small crack on the disk (that's called a rotor right?). Is it absolutley necessary to replace?
> 
> oh yeah, that clanking noise was a pad loose in the wheel


I would replace the rotor after all it is what stops the car, right? Take the rotor off and have it inspected.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

yes and i would do both when you decide to replace it
if your rotor shatters you will be in big trouble


----------



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

rebuilt the caliper, ordered the new rotors and pads, they're in, and my wifes cousin is coming over to help me install. THANKS GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Hmm, if this were indeed the case, a seized caliper, the car would have pulled to one side or the other, HARD. Unless both calipers on the front , or all 4 wheels, seized at exactly the same time and exactly the same amount, which is highly unlikely. I think it's more likely there's an issue with the master cylinder. Wouldn't hurt to replace it, after all it's 22 years old.....


----------

